# Do I need a building permit?



## mtlogcabin (Jan 12, 2015)

http://americanlivewire.com/2014-12-22-man-builds-amazing-igloo-using-frozen-milk-cartons/?utm_source=taboola&utm_medium=referral


----------



## TheCommish (Jan 12, 2015)

wait a few months problem will be gone


----------



## north star (Jan 12, 2015)

*= + = + =*







> "Do I need a building permit ?"


IMO, ...if the public can enter that structure, then Yes,I would say that some type of permit is needed.......If,

on the other-hand, it is a seasonal display only, then

what do the Zoning regulations require ?  :?:

*= + = + =*


----------



## ICE (Jan 12, 2015)

It'll be frozen in plan check.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 12, 2015)

Within 5ft of the property line, no windows! Pass

Pc1


----------



## JBI (Jan 12, 2015)

Depends on the local laws establishing permit requirements... Looks to be less than 144 sf, the threshold in NYS.


----------



## fatboy (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm with JBI, locally less than 120 sf, no permit, 5' off the lot lines, closer than 5'? I'll check it this summer...........


----------



## steveray (Jan 13, 2015)

That is awesome!....Playground equipment....Exempt.


----------

